# Need ideas for this landscape



## davehall (Jan 2, 2006)

I just bought this house at a sherriff's sale. The front yard is overgrown badly. I need advice as to what I can yank out and what I should keep. THanks


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep the trees, trim the shrubs, build a small decorative well house, install a patio door off the back, build a deck with leaning bench seats and a brick grill, buy some steaks and beer, fill the joint with brauds and tell me what time to be there.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## davehall (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbup: I like it, only in reverse order! :clap: 
Show up around 5:00 (BYOB & B)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't know your budget but I would take it all out and put in smaller. It will make the house look bigger and keep moisture away from the house. Trimming will work but if you're flippin it or it's a rental then you don't want to trim all the time. Low maintence is a good thing unless you want to hire me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Our design consultation fees are 75 an hour. But really just trim everything down. Create and extend plant beds to soften it up, new mulch and add colorful plants.. I would also remove that tree next to the house it’s to big for the area..


----------

